# ASCD won't set



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

Super annoying and it's definetely beating my attempt at problem solving. 92 King cab V6, cruise cont will light when switch on, but can't set at any speed. It will work once in a blue moon but for only about 3-4 minutes then it cuts out. I changed the brake cancel switch, swapped relays and it still isn't working. When the main switch it turned on I can hear the contactor. I have downloaded the service manual for a 94 Pathfinder and the wiring colors and harness connector positions are slightly different so it's hard to tell.
Anybody have any ideas? or the service manual for a 92? I have been trying to buy one but can't seem to find one thorough enough.

Thanks
This is a great resource tool.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

is the cruise run off of vacuum? older systems used vacuum to maintain speed on the throttle, ck connections around the throttle plate, you should have 2 cables one for the pedal and the other for CC, follow threw the system and look for anything obvious. sorry I'm not much more help.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You could also try swapping the ASCD module if you can find one at a junkyard. The ASCD setup runs off the revolution sensor in the transmission, which also tells the ECU how fast you're going and it calculates speed for the CC from that. If the rev sensor isn't working right it'll kill your CC as well.


----------



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did have a look at all the vacuum lines are connected, but I will go and do a more thorough check. The throttle connections are both tight and in-tact. 
My next stop is the junkyard for a few of the parts suggested. Also there is a ASCD cont assy under the driver side seat, which I didn't know was there until I stumbled across it. It didn't show in the diagrams on the pathfinder service manual I have. Wondering if maybe it's that.
Rev sensor, that is a good lead I will check on that one. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

